# Post turkey blowout - Monday 28th December



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all...

Was thinking of a post Christmas run out, nothing fancy, just everyone have a drive out to a designated pub for a chat and a coffee...

So for those wanting to have a little run out we will be looking to meet up about 12 at the pub, and we will book a table for 2/2:30 for a drink and a bite to eat. Nem will be sorting out a little route for us all.

If you want to just come for a chat, let us know and we will add you to the table.

place is here

Buxton Road West
Disley, Stockport, SK12
01663 767 909
http://www.theramsheaddisley.co.uk

I think this is the place Nem did the post Christmas get together last year... This is open to anyone from anywhere...

Thoughts please

Jammyd


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

that would deffo get a thumbs up from me 8) i was hoping there would be a run out over crimbo


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was going to post this up last night actually, but had other stuff to sort out.

I was going to suggest the Monday also so I'll be there with Julie indeed.

We might be better making it a bit earlier tho, I was thinking meeting midday as it can take a while to get a table judging from the last two years we've done this. Then if we have to wait a bit it's no problem.

Or the other option is to meet at 11am, go for a hour of so circular cruise and back there for food later. That way we could see how many turn up and reserve a table at 11am for later that afternoon?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SOunds good to me, post will be updated


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Might be best to do both, meet at 11am and leave for 11:30 for a cruise and then anyone just wanting food turn up at 2pm and we'll be back to join them.

I've just got to try and remember / work out the route I used last time. It's a good run tho


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be up for this as well


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

i should be ok for this need something to get me out of the chaos :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant make this sorry, working nights 

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Cant make this sorry, working nights
> 
> Paul


you were not invited :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make this sorry, working nights
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Got plans for the first part of that day, but hopefully might be able to make it later.

Will have to let you know a bit nearer the time, but will be there if I can.

Be nice to see what present's everyone's TT's got! :lol:

Jon


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Count me in for this one please.
My TT is getting her presents early, as the signature sez.
Steve plus 1


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd like to tag along if that's okay?.

I will hopefully have my TT on the road by then [smiley=huh2.gif] all going well.

Andy.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Yes, I'm defo up for this its right up the road from me, the Rams head used to be an old haunt of mine when i had a life :roll: changed a bit since then more a restaurant/ pub now rather than a pub/restaurant. nice place though
Drop me a PM NEM if ya like with ya route on it and Il have a look. the legendary Snake pass isn't to far away. but depends really on how much time we have plus how much snow is about. Its usually the first thing to close when the snow hits us


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooooh my first meet  I'll try and make it would be great to meet you all :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Might try and make this.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'll be there :wink:

this was my first meet last year that nem organised so quite nostaglic to come round full circle...


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Definitely up for this one. Did it a couple of years ago and although we didn't have a cruise, the run across the peaks on the A515 and A5004 in both directions were fantastic. 8) 
Meal was nice at the pub when it finally arrived. :wink: 
Nice big car park aswell, so we can get lots of pictures of the cars all lined up. 

Put me down for the 11am rendezvous and the meal later.

Just gonna have to clean the car between now and then as it is filthy. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> Cant make this sorry, working nights
> 
> Paul


Paul, I didnt know you'd had to go back 'on the game'.

Hard lines mate, sorry to hear it. Still, better earn a living on your back than on your feet I suppose :?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Aye, I might be up for this if I'm not too hungover [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make this sorry, working nights
> ...


What you on about you freak :? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right you horrible NW crew. Looks like me, bigsyd and steviecollier will be meeting up to travel to the venue so I anticipate meeting at 10am somewhere to arrive at the meeting point for approx 11am anybody wishing to meet up (place to be decided) add your name to the list below and copy and paste it into your post.

1/les
2/Stevecollier
3/Bigsyd


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking like a really good meet so far, not thought about the route yet but will do tomorrow.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hopefull the snow should be clear by then, but if ya post the route Nem and it's not looking good il nip out the day before for a recy, I know the snake pass I mentioned has been closed all week.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Nice one! Finally a meet nearer my house! 

Just need to get the day off! Hang on a minute! Im the boss, sorted. Im coming too 

11am? ok

Spen


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can we start a list of who is going?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Right you horrible NW crew. Looks like me, bigsyd and steviecollier will be meeting up to travel to the venue so I anticipate meeting at 10am somewhere to arrive at the meeting point for approx 11am anybody wishing to meet up (place to be decided) add your name to the list below and copy and paste it into your post.
> 
> 1/les
> 2/Stevecollier
> 3/Bigsyd


where you three doggers planning on metting then? 

Paul.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what about the DeVere hotel car park at the Reebok stadium at 10 ish. BL6 6SF
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Is there anyone coming from Derby who wants to meet up?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

looks like i'm gonna have to back out unless i can get some power seering fluid... Have a good one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Weather and roads don't sound great around Disley so I'm wondreing if we're best just meeting later for food and leaving the cruise?

Any thoughts people?

So meeting 1:30pm - 2:00pm to eat soon as there is a table.

Can people who intend on eating please post up and I will try and ring them in the morning to see if they can reserver a space for us. So numbers for food including any passengers please.

Nick + Julie (2)
Steve plus 1 (2)
Les (1)
Syd and Lynda (2)
Jeff + 1 (2)
TrevTT (1)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Steve plus 1


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Les only for food here


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Les only for food here


PMd ya
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds ok but how about meeting earlier at about 12 so no one has to drive home in the dark.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> Les only for food here


DeVere at 11.30 due to no cruise for the western boys to meet up.
steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it at the same place?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Sounds ok but how about meeting earlier at about 12 so no one has to drive home in the dark.


I was thinking that, but it will be a lot busier then, and it seems like there could be quite a few of us now. Also in case not everyone sees the updated time, we're best sticking to 2pm ish.



audimad said:


> Is it at the same place?


Same place yes.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

syd & linda meal


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

hi guys, sorry been really busy today. But went for a drive ariound the hills over Disley today and the roads werent to bad, most of the snow around here has gone. and its been raining most of the day so it should be fine

Il be there for lunch to if thats ok


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm down with some really nasty bug, so I don't think I will make it.
The later start might work to my advantage. I'll see what I'm like in the morning.

Sean.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry guys, i've not managed to get any steering fluid, and the last thing i wanna do is fry the pump so i'm a deffo OUT now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fine with me, but I am not going to be eating... ( bit of a funny tummy) so I will see you for a drink when I get there!


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> sorry guys, i've not managed to get any steering fluid, and the last thing i wanna do is fry the pump so i'm a deffo OUT now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Come on Tony!

There is an auto shop across the road from me, ill buy some steering fluid for you.

So are we meeting there at 1.30pm? Dont fancy any food thou, i think



Nem said:


> Weather and roads don't sound great around Disley so I'm wondreing if we're best just meeting later for food and leaving the cruise?
> 
> Any thoughts people?
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry i haven't got back to you earlier, my TT is still in the garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If time allows i may have a run over, i will hide my car in the bushes so not to interfere with the TT's  if that's okay?

I will hopefully get to the next meet with the TT.

Andy.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, so its 1.30 to 2 now then is it? weather over here seems ok this monr, so if anyone wishes to get ther ean hour earlier the following route would take about an hour to drive
http://www.multimap.com/s/XbQkgYaA 
if anyone is interested?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Liverpoolish lads should be there about 12.30 ish so we will see whoo is up for the run.
Steve


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

let me just add, im not a speed freak, so this would be a leisurely jaunt, if you wanted me to lead that is, im sure you guys with sat navs could manage this route which is pretty straight forward. il print a couple of copies of the route for those that are.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> Weather and roads don't sound great around Disley so I'm wondreing if we're best just meeting later for food and leaving the cruise?
> 
> Any thoughts people?
> 
> ...


 Can you make it Jeff and Cherie?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> Come on Tony!
> 
> There is an auto shop across the road from me, ill buy some steering fluid for you.
> 
> So are we meeting there at 1.30pm? Dont fancy any food thou, i think


Spencer matey, i've been out to VW this morning the power steering fluid is only Audi & VW :? which means i can't get it from anywhere as their parts departments aren't open on a sunday (and with it being bank holiday monday it's treated as a sunday) so i'm buggered [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Dogs are bad enough! 
Just arrived at the meet place. First here! Sat in car browsing forum on phone. Some old geezer comes down the passenger side flops his old man out to piss up the wall next to my car. 
Good job he pointed to the wall, is all I can say.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi really sorry i didnt make this dont know wheather ive eaten something or caught something i know i feel awful 
 hope to catch you next time
Andrea


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

just got back, had a realy nice meal, and good to see some of you north westeners again, Don't worry Imola TT the next meet is right on your door step :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got in, hope everyone got home ok, a really good meeting and meal although i don't think the chips were homemade chunky ones. See you at at Southport.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so who's going to be the first t put pics up and make me cry that i've missed it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

No pics Tony, Not even one of Syds  
car park was very icey and pretty full, so we all parked all over  
I suppose i could have snapped one of each and photo shopped them all together... Doh! maybe next time, though blakpool in jan dont think there be a problem parking


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yep a nice afternoon meet with a good meal to finish, see you all in southport, will be in lindas ....she wants you to see her mods :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tony missed out bigtime with the blonde in the TTR


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Tony missed out bigtime with the blonde in the TTR


 I didn't in fact I had a a nice chat with her while in the jam on the M60 :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Tony missed out bigtime with the blonde in the TTR
> ...


cone on we want to give a good impression, thats another not signing up.. 
nice little blast on the way back and im not surprised whats on your license...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


 [smiley=stop.gif] You tempted me ....more than once


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

i was impressed with your power when you overtook, respect


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> i was impressed with your power when you overtook, respect


Cheers Steve its goes a fair bit now alright, Yours didn't do so bad either mate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Tony missed out bigtime with the blonde in the TTR


  what colour is the car? think i may know who ya mean and bumped into her at awesome... how old?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Tony missed out bigtime with the blonde in the TTR
> ...


Silver, she was around 40 and fit :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh not who i thought then... lol ah well....


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi all NW' s

Thanks for the chat and sorry to eat and run, I was summoned.

Good to meet some new faces and chat.

Well done Lynda for getting your TT, cant wait to see it.

Look forward to seeing u guys soon.

Spen


----------

